# chris angel eat your heart out



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

check out this guy if you love street magic


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That guy is not human.....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

naw...he's just got a lot of practice hiding his moves and lots of accomplices.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> naw...he's just got a lot of practice hiding his moves and lots of accomplices.


Exactly. I read somewhere, in a magic show, everything they tell you is a lie.

That "moving tan line" trick, for example, the girl in the red shirt is obviously an accomplice. Notice how her shirt covers her upper arm until he "moves" the tan line up. The fake tan line on the wrist can be easily created with some make up, and then rubbed off.

I suspect the guy in the "exploding bottle" trick is an accomplice as well.

The CD image trick was probably staged as well (such as switching the CD off-camera).


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if you watch the other parts he uses celebrities in his tricks, obviously its not real they are just well done illusions


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

mrobson said:


> ... they are just well done illusions


That's exactly what "magic" is.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris angel is a fake! 

after watching revealing magic tricks...

I dont believe in any magic anymore!!!

scam of money!!!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Chris angel is a fake!
> 
> after watching revealing magic tricks...
> 
> ...


You are totally missing out on what 'magic' is... that's a shame.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's all about the skill they have in creating the illusion.

...and being distracted by the shapely assistants.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

that was great.. thanks for the share


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Chris angel is a fake!
> 
> after watching revealing magic tricks...
> 
> ...


sounds like someone lost their sense of wonderment 



Riceburner said:


> it's all about the skill they have in creating the illusion.
> 
> ...and being distracted by the shapely assistants.


this guy gets it lol



J-P said:


> that was great.. thanks for the share


im glad you enjoyed it 

everyone knows "magic" is fake but that shouldnt take away from the craft, you gotta let the kid inside you out to play once in a while or you'll end up like Walter


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Illusionists are not that different from aquarists. They are individuals who are constantly improving their skill at the art misdirection. Most of us maintain aquariums to re-create a natural aquascape and provide the perception of nature in a tank.

Thanks for sharing mrobson. I also enjoy illusions and the skill behind it. Maybe you've heard of Cyril Takayama? Have a look at this fish themed illusion (sorry no English subtitles) http://digg.com/newsbar/topnews/Japanese_American_Magician_Stuns_Girls_with_Hand_thru_Aquarium_Illusion


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> Illusionists are not that different from aquarists. They are individuals who are constantly improving their skill at the art misdirection. Most of us maintain aquariums to re-create a natural aquascape and provide the perception of nature in a tank.
> 
> Thanks for sharing mrobson. I also enjoy illusions and the skill behind it. Maybe you've heard of Cyril Takayama? Have a look at this fish themed illusion (sorry no English subtitles) http://digg.com/newsbar/topnews/Japanese_American_Magician_Stuns_Girls_with_Hand_thru_Aquarium_Illusion


thats pretty cool i wonder how he pulled that off


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

mrobson said:


> thats pretty cool i wonder how he pulled that off


I don't really know either but it usually involves extra pains of glass that are moved slightly. Either way it is a cool trick.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> I don't really know either but it usually involves extra pains of glass that are moved slightly. Either way it is a cool trick.


thats what i thought at 1st, maybe a tank within a tank with a moveable pane


----------

